# New Swinger 1K



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

nmcWollard has been kind enough to deliver a brand new 1K to California in order for beekeepers to view test drive and especially to offer input on design and construction. Here are some photos. 

http://s785.photobucket.com/albums/yy136/bzzztom/Swinger 1K/

This machine is located at my shop in Fresno, and all interested parties are invited to come by and have a look. 

I will also be happy to answer any questions that I can here on BeeSource.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

what kind of pricing are these at?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Base price with bar lug tires and 10' mast is $33,038.00

Very reasonable for a machine of this caliber. 

Engineering is working closely with beekeeps to tailor to needs. Pedal is being redesigned and low weight option is in the works also.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

The swinger 1k is pretty nice. Got to test out the new pedal design today and I thought it was very comfortable. Can't wait to try out the production model. It is a very sold built machine and looks like it will last a long time. Very comfy ride.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What are the trailers like? Pretty low slung, aren't they?

Was Matt Greene there today too? He posted some similar photos on facebook.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

They don't have trailers Mark. I think you are thinking of A&O that makes the Hummerbee and those trailers. Matt Green was there today at least I think I was.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Only you would know for sure. 
Wait a minute. Tom is in Fresno. So you couldn't have been in both places at once, could you? Hmm.

And they don't sell trailers too? Do they recommend a trailer company to go w/ the machine? I have a trailer for my Bobcat, which is above the axles and I still have trouble bottoming out from time to time, which is hard on the lights. So what is it like w/ the low slung trailers? Worse? Or are lights above the deck?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have the A&O Trailer and really like it. The tilt feature is the only way to go. Really well made and I think about the right height. But its $6500. I have a neighbor that had one built from a heavy duty truck front axle that is every bit as good and I am sure he dosent have nearly as much into it. Somebody that is really handy could save a lot of money that way.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> The tilt feature is the only way to go.


I like the the trailers with no ramps or tilt, just a beaver tail.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Beavertails are all right most of the time but sometimes when the ground is rough (not unusual for us) it can limit your ability to back up and occasionally it can be a problem loading the machine as well, but pretty hard to beat the simplicity. The guy that built my neighbors tilt put on a really ingenious cam lever set up that automatically locks back when you load it, all you have to do is flip the lever before unloading. I think it might be something used on the railroad as that is where he works. Whatever you use they need to be built really well as they really get the **** beat out of them at times. Those twin axle bobcat trailers that ride on leaf springs just dont hold up very well we always said the only good thing about them was that they leveled the trail out good behind you.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

The tails that I like the most are hinged & have small soild rubber tires underneath, so as Jimmy pointed out backing up or going over a steep dip or galley you wont get hung up.

been getting hung up for years now


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I have a Jacobsen EZ loader tilt trailer, single axle. One ranch I cross a creek and go up what seems a vertical bank, never hang. Sometimes the hitch will dig in though.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> The tails that I like the most are hinged & have small soild rubber tires underneath,


Why am I not surprised that Keith figured out a solution to this problem?


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I am looking for a Swinger or Humberbee. Is there any good low interest farm financing available?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

FSA? After three Banks have truned you down, in writeing.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I have contacted both Swinger and Hummerbee dealers and the price is pretty close they are only a couple k apart. Used is only 7k less so I am thinking that new is probably a better investment. Now just need to find the cash. I am a little disappointed that they lift less then 2000lbs. My Kubota does that but, cant get off a tote of HFCS very easily with my Kubota so i was looking forward to using the forklift. Guess I will have to pump it from one tote to another.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Though they are not officially rated to do it either machine will lift a tote of syrup I have done it a lot with our Hummer just use a little care and make sure you arent going downhill and the surface is smooth. If you go with a Hummer you should get the Turbo model as it has larger fluid filled tires. The Swinger is a bit larger and heavier and I am sure could handle one without a problem as well.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> If you go with a Hummer you should get the Turbo model as it has larger fluid filled tires.


That brings up a whole other question. 
What options should you get when you get a hummer Turbo.?

Non-Standard Paint Color (NO METALLIC) PPG 250.00
Spare Tire & Wheel 29X12:50X15 (Liquid Filled) 357.00 
Spare Tire & Wheel 29X12:50X15 (Pneumatic) 314.00 
Foam Filling of Tires 29X12:50X15 (set of 4) (144 lb. filler each) 1,028.00 
Soft Cab Assembly w/ Storage Bag 695.00 
A&O Mast 146” Upgrade 400.00 
Clear View 84” Lift Mast (Nursery Option) 150.00 
Weld On Grab Hooks for tie down Position: 15.00 ea 
Weld on D-Rings for tie down Position: 20.00 ea 
48” Forks in Lieu of 42” 50.00 
Full Front Fender (set) 350.00
Shaft Mounted Swinging/Floating Forks 500.00 
Counterweight (90# Each) 135.00
1” Hole in Fork for moving equipment (priced per fork) 10.00 ea 
Clamp Assembly 2,150.00
Block Heater Installed 100.00 
Expanded Metal Rear Grill Guard 65.00
Hydraulic Scale Gauge 260.00
Single Drum Grabber 325.00
Hyd. Angle Snow Blade 1,550.00
Full Suspension Seat w/ Adjustable
Back Angle & Lumbar Support 125.00 

Additional Light with Bracket (no extra switch) 56.00 ea
Extended Mast Light Bracket to 12” and Swing Away 60.00 ea
Additional Breaker (required with more than 7 lights) 25.00
Additional Light Extended and Swing Away 72.00 ea
Additional Switch Circuit 35.00 ea
Additional Light (no bracket) 16.00 ea
Amber Lights 15.00 ea
Amber Lenses over White Bulbs 10.00 ea


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am leaning toward the Swinger 1k again. Hopefully Santa will bring it by Christmas.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What was the final decision on the trailer. I need to get one planned for the new Swinger 1k I am going to be getting. Any links or places that make them or spec's / Picutres to have one made locally would be helpful. PM me if you are not comfortable sending on this thread.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I love our Hummerbee hauler, the 17" tires really keep it low which occasionally can be a bad thing but no quibbles at all with the general design and construction, some good pics in the ABJ. We havent even been able to damage the thing and that is saying something. They are $6500 though. If you have the knowhow or a good machine shop I might recommend building one around a heavy duty truck front axle, they really roll through rough terrain well, the tilt feature would be a must if you are going that high. Keith and Tom got through to you on the Swinger huh?


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

I may have missed it but the old green machine in the pics... what is it by comparison?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

It's my 30 year old Swinger 110. Still a very reliable machine. I put it in the photos to compare wheelbase, width, height, etc.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> It's my 30 year old Swinger 110. Still a very reliable machine. I put it in the photos to compare wheelbase, width, height, etc.


How does the old come compare in capacity? its a shame that the new one looks as if its nearly double the size in wheelbase and overall length. That cant be good in terms of maneuverability when it comes to the tight confines of bee yards.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

The new 1K is the same wheelbase, width, length, height, etc. The only difference in size is the engine hood at the rear which is still the same width as the machine itself. The old unit is good for about 2,000 lbs without counterweights. The big difference/problem with the 1K is weight. The machine in the photo scaled out at 5,840 lbs.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

The Swinger is like a mac truck. It is super powerful and comes as a front end loader in one option. It seems to be a really sweet ride. I am looking forward to it and will report back when I actually pull the trigger on it. I tend to break things so power is good to me.

Hummerbee 4860lbs 42hp Kubota 6 and 12 mph Wheelbase 54"
Swinger 1k 5000lbs 48hp Cummings 5.5 and 11 mph Wheelbase 55"


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I keep asking the question (price aside) why would anyone ever buy a skid steer loader for any reason over a machine like the swinger if it is set up with a bucket and no mast? I'm not just talking beekeepers I am talking about the huge skid steer market vs. the small wheeled loader. Honestly I can't think of a single advantage particularly if a climate controlled cab is available. They lift more, they are more maneuverable, easier to get in and out of, smoother riding, better visibility, and almost impossible to get stuck. Somebody help me out am I missing something here? Why have people boughy a million skidders and only a thousand swingers?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

i just like seeing that bobcat logo sitting on my trailer. lol


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

gregstahlman said:


> i just like seeing that bobcat logo sitting on my trailer. lol


I wont disagree with you that a bobcat is a kick in the pants. They are allot of fun to drive around. 

I think they are so fun because you are jarred and rocked back and forth and you are in a cage with obstructed visibility and hoping you don't hit something you shouldn't and when you do it, the damage is not on the bobcat. They are like when you go to the mini race track and get in those little cars and run at 50 mph around a track and spin out and hit your buddy. But, if you need to do serious work loading bark, mulch etc at a nursery or garden place, I would take a loader like a swinger any day. My Kubota fits that build but, I am seriously thinking of getting the loader option also. Need to figure out how hard it is to switch back and forth.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I would say if you use a loader quite a bit and you can afford it go get a Swinger 1K (or even 2K if you do a lot of heavy duty lifting and loading) and then get the pallet attachment. Of course if your primary use is for loading pallets then you would want the 1K with a mast. I have a NH 160 and have loaded hundreds of loads of bees with it but if I could affordably trade for a Swinger 1K I would do it in a heartbeat. One more thought (and this for Greg) if I had a nice level loading area and I was looking for the fastest machine to load and unload trucks the Bobcat with the "crazy wheel" is the clear choice, I have an older one that I still use quite a bit.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Did a google search for crazy wheel and this is all I could find. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvXICwGI7M8 I think this is crazy bob. Pretty funny though. This is what scares me about using a bobcat.


----------



## JoshJames (Jun 12, 2009)

does the center joint flex front and back like the hummerbee or is it stiff as a board? If there is no give for back and forth won't that yield a more bumpy ride? My hummerbee turbo has had the center joints replaced 4 months ago and they are getting bad again and thats with plenty of daily greasings. So I know the knew swinger joint wont get sloppy like the hummers but I,m concerned about ride quality which the hummer excels in. would it be possible to put the swinger joint on my hummer? Any one have experience using the swinger 1k alongside a hummerbee turbo? Which did you prefer and why?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

JoshJames said:


> I,m concerned about ride quality which the hummer excels in. ?


The hummer won't stand up against the swinger 1k when it come to quality ride or built.


----------

